# Karting?



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

What do you people think about it? I know theres no direct replacement for seat time in the car that your going to be using but, is it a legitamate way to practice lines? And no I don't mean the one at your local mini golf fun center thing.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Hell yes its legit. I would think its just like real racing just slower. But since you’re sitting a whopping 1/2 off the ground (exaggeration) it sure as hell doesn’t feel like your going slower. For many people now it’s like the minor leagues/ a starting point for your racing career


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah I've been to some quite a few times, and they are fast. I might be joining a league taht on track holds every year. Building a kart would be way easier on the wallet instead of building a real race car.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Yeah I've been to some quite a few times, and they are fast. I might be joining a league taht on track holds every year. Building a kart would be way easier on the wallet instead of building a real race car.


hell yea it would be cheaper. and i bet it would be crazy fun :thumbup:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> What do you people think about it? I know theres no direct replacement for seat time in the car that your going to be using but, is it a legitamate way to practice lines? And no I don't mean the one at your local mini golf fun center thing.


Well, the way things seem to be going, if your offspring has not won a karting championship by age 10, a career in professional racing is a dream.

Karting is an excellent way to develop skills and is also quite cost effective. Even for someone like me who doesn't actively kart, an evening at a local track with good quality karts that actually go fast is a benefit, and also helps those who are inclined towards racing that can only be done in summer (preposterous! real men race in snow too!). The local indoor track here has karts that can allegedly hit ~55mph.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ya gotta start somewhere, right? I mean, how else would a younger kid with dreams of being a racer legally prepare himself? If I ever see a Karts I have to ride them but those are usually amusement attractions with stupid governors.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

some of those things fly......I think it'd be great practice without having a big car expense and insurance.

I've been dyin to get out and do some karting but i can't find anywhere around here that does it.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*World Karting Association*

Check this out:

http://www.worldkarting.com/

or Google 'karting association''.

Lew


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

chimmike said:


> some of those things fly......I think it'd be great practice without having a big car expense and insurance.
> 
> I've been dyin to get out and do some karting but i can't find anywhere around here that does it.


Yeah some go crazy fast. At the second D1 grand prix inbetween rounds they had some karts go out on the course. They went as fast as the real cars were going. And with no real protection except for your helmet if you mess up in those you can pretty much kiss your ass goodbye.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

We also used to allow karts in our auto-x, sort of a lax thing outside the rules. Then somebody introduced a shifter cart to a light standard and that was the end of that, people looked up the rules for them and found they weren't allowed. Dude was OK, except for his pride though.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

karting is one of the best ways to train for serious open wheel racing (i.e, champ cars and F1). The vehicle dynamics are similar and the speed that things occur is somewhat similar (very fast), more so than other forms of racing.

Consider this, many of the F1 racers (the great Michael S. included) and champ car (Tagliani, sp?) guys race karts in the off-season to stay sharp. And lots of those guys (pretty much all of them actually) started in karts growing up.

Those shifter karts are no joke!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

that looks sweet i want to try that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I've been dyin to get out and do some karting but i can't find anywhere around here that does it.


i have the smae problem. all i have are the weak a$$ governed carts. but hwtas cool about those shifter carts in they have the power to weight ratio of a nascar (read that somewere) and they are carrrrrzy wide (for their size) and stiff stiff stiff, so they turn on a pin head forget a dime :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

we have a few indoor tracks in houston. its alot of fun. the karts are not nearly as fast as some of the race karts, but they are very quick and handle excellently


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

FCS said:


> Well, the way things seem to be going, if your offspring has not won a karting championship by age 10, a career in professional racing is a dream.


Yeahhh - i'm going to put my little fella into carts as soon as reasonable. He's 9 months old now, and the way he takes to the swimming pool or tries to launch himself into space to get to things, he seems to have no fear. Since he's as smart as Einstein too, he's sure to be a championship driver by the age of 7....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i wouldnt mind doing karting, but im so big, i dont know if i would even be able to do it, if i did start karting, i would have to stretch the frame out, which will cause all sorts of problems


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> i wouldnt mind doing karting, but im so big, i dont know if i would even be able to do it, if i did start karting, i would have to stretch the frame out, which will cause all sorts of problems


there are other open wheel formats which are still karts, really.

In australia we have "Formula Ford" with 2 litre cosworths I think, apparently they have a habit of not coming back from a power-oversteer ) This class is considered an excellent competitive and challenging class. We also have "Formula Holden" which has the recent 3.8l V6 that have been used on the local Bombodores for 15 years. Other karting classes suit adult sized bodies. Just shop around at your local tracks. I wish I had the time and spare cash to do it myself.

Somebody needs to draw up a Formula SR20DET class :thumbup:


----------

